# Need some pork shoulder advice.



## sultanofsmoke (Jul 21, 2010)

First off let me say "Hi"!  This is my first post, and unfortunately I am spending it by seeking help.  However, from the looking around I have done I can say with confidence that asking my question here is sure to get me the best answers out there!  Ok, on to the good stuff.

My plan is to smoke 13lbs of Pork shoulder, which from what I have read is going to take a long time to do.  I've read that 1.5hrs per pound, 1.5 X 13 = 18hrs of smoke time.  Anyway, I opened up the meat packaging today and found that it is not a solid 13lbs slab of pork shoulder.... its actually two 6.5lbs slabs of pork shoulder.  Here is where I am lost, the total weight of the meat is 13lbs but do I still need to smoke it for 18 hrs since it is actually just 2 pieces of 6.5lbs meat?  Also, there is a tear on one end of each slab, my guess is it is where a bone once was, but now there are two thin strips on one end and a huge chunk on the other... how much is that going to affect how long I keep it in the smoker?

My original plan was to cook this 13lbs of pork for 18 hrs at a temp of 215F, with smoke for the first 10hrs then foil in a pan for the last 8.  Any insight on my method would be appreciated as well!  Thanks a lot in advance!

-Sultan


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 21, 2010)

No it will not take the 18 hours you would figure 1.5 hrs per lb on 6.5 lbs of meat. That is just a estimate as each piece of meat is different. If I am smoking a butt and I need it done that day for feeding people I always apply extra time. I go by 1.75 or 2 hours a lb. It doesn't usually take the 2 hours a lb but its nice to have extra time and the meat always stays nice and warm and juicy wrapped in foil in the cooler.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 21, 2010)

When you have a big butt like 13 lbs a lot of people will cut it in half to cut down on the smoking time.


----------



## ballagh (Jul 21, 2010)

That is how they come from the packer.  Two in a bag.  I smoke mine at 225 and spray them with apple juice each hour to help keep them moist.  I smoke them til they hit 160 then wrap them in foil.  I will put it back in the smoker and run it til it hits 195-200.  Then wrap it in beach towels and stick it in a cooler for at least an hour.  Then take it out and shred it.  Enjoy.  I cook by temp, not by time.


----------



## juecy (Jul 21, 2010)

Let me see you have two pieces at 6.5 not one at 13. I usually go by the weight of the individual pieces, not the two together as these two are smaller than one large piece.You can separate them and allow for the process to cover each piece. There by needing time to smoke one at 6.5 pounds plus a little. As for the tears if you can attach them to a larger piece and are sure they will remain there I would not worry about them. If you can not attach them they will be more done then the rest of your meat. At least that is my two cents..joe


----------



## timberjet (Jul 21, 2010)

Treat it as one 6.5 pound-er. From personal experience you can not go by the hour and a half per pound rule. You should probe the meat and go by internal temp. I had A five pound er go fourteen hours last week. Just depends on the piece of meat and how much connective tissue there is in there to break down. You can cook your butt at 240 but anything from 220 to 240 is fine. Take it to internal temperature of 165 and then foil until 205 then wrap in towels and put in the cooler for an hour or two and you will be fine. Those are actually laws written in stone around here and they have always worked for me. Good luck and good eatin'. Seems like a lot of extra work and it is but it is well worth it trust me. Don't forget the hourly spritz of 3 to 1 apple juice and rum and the soflaquers finishing sauce!


----------



## sultanofsmoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok.  That is pretty much what I figured as soon as I realized it was two pieces instead of one.  You guys saved me staying up all night to make sure this turned out alright!  Thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to SMF   I would recommend getting a good meat thermometer thats the best way to tell when its done. Heres a thread on smoking a butt thats a pretty darn good method

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 21, 2010)

You have allready got all the good advice, there is nothing I would add. But I would love to see the Qview....


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 22, 2010)

mouth is watering thinking about some pulled pork now. thanks for posting the question. I am thinking of trying a butt soon and this answered a lot of the questions I had.


----------

